# -------->AREQuipa<----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

sí creo que como es sierra es mucho más verde entonces hace que se vea más bonita, en cambio Trujillo tiene el mismo problema que Lima: EL DESIERTO DE #$%&..ejem


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Cual ciudad tiene mejor clima?


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Piura!!! entre Arequipa y Trujillo? mm creo que Arequipa aunque las diferncia entre día y noche y verano e invierno son algo extremas para lo que estoy acostumbrado aquí en mi desierto.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Arequipa por su entorno es genial!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Claudia: ¿tú eres arequipeña? Lo pregunto porque veo que siempre sacas la cara por esa ciudad.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Si eres peruano sacas la cara por todas las ciudades hasta Chimbote


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

nop no soy de Arequipa, pero me encanta la ciudad y todo lo q tiene q ver con ella y siempre sacaré la cara por Arequipa jeje (mi Ma es de Arequipa)


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Arequipa es una ciudad muy cuidada por su gente...es por eso que cuando ven a un limeño no le pierden vista. La unica parte que no me gusto fue el barrio de miraflores (parte del mercado).


----------



## gotland (Sep 29, 2005)

vivi en arequipa por 3 años, de los cuales me encanto esa ciudad (aparte de que el clima me hizo bien para el asma que padecia, pues es clima seco) me gusto mucho arequipa, yanahuara y su mirador, el molino de sabandia, yura, sus puentes como el grau, su campiña, el rio chili, bueno toda la ciudad bien conservada, limpia, comparada con lima, arequipa es un anis.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*ClauDia* said:


> nop no soy de Arequipa, pero me encanta la ciudad y todo lo q tiene q ver con ella y siempre sacaré la cara por Arequipa jeje (mi Ma es de Arequipa)


Sí, Arequipa tiene mucho jale. Ojalá que pronto pueda conocerla.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

QUE BUENA FOTO SE VE MUY VERDE.

sebvill , una pregunta eres arequipeño ????????? ppor que al parecer conoces bastante de ella......


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No, es de Villa.


----------

